# Anyone wanna RP?



## um_pineapplez (Aug 27, 2016)

So I'm sitting here, late at night, and I'm wondering if anyone wants to RP. I'm thinkin' it starts out with a bit of transformation (some form of scenario where I turn into my fursona and shenanigans ensue.) Nothing major (no major TFs). Just a friendly RP with mild transformation. Anyone interested?

Edit: Nah. It doesn't have to be transformation. I was really tired when I made this post. It can just be a normal roleplay.


----------



## Licorice the kouhai (Aug 28, 2016)

Um sure?


----------



## um_pineapplez (Aug 28, 2016)

Licorice the kouhai said:


> Um sure?


You don't have to if you don't want to. No one's forcing you.


----------



## Julen (Aug 28, 2016)

I am. PM me if you want :3


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Aug 28, 2016)

Transformation?


----------



## um_pineapplez (Aug 28, 2016)

Everyone read the edit I made. ^


----------



## Julen (Aug 28, 2016)

Done!
As i said before: hit me up if you want :3


----------



## Drago118 (Aug 28, 2016)

I would like to join too if it is still viable


----------



## Powaful (Aug 28, 2016)

I'd be willing to join.


----------



## Vorelover467 (Aug 28, 2016)

Sure, I'll rp you.


----------



## Ryan the Rockruff (Aug 29, 2016)

What other rp's are you okay with?


----------



## um_pineapplez (Aug 30, 2016)

Well, nothing with intense fetishes. Hell, I don't even really have a good idea for a scenario right now. Really, if I were playing D&D, I wouldn't be the DM.


----------



## Vorelover467 (Aug 30, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Well, nothing with intense fetishes. Hell, I don't even really have a good idea for a scenario right now. Really, if I were playing D&D, I wouldn't be the DM.


What about vore.


----------



## swooz (Aug 30, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> So I'm sitting here, late at night, and I'm wondering if anyone wants to RP. I'm thinkin' it starts out with a bit of transformation (some form of scenario where I turn into my fursona and shenanigans ensue.) Nothing major (no major TFs). Just a friendly RP with mild transformation. Anyone interested?
> 
> Edit: Nah. It doesn't have to be transformation. I was really tired when I made this post. It can just be a normal roleplay.


Kay.


----------



## swooz (Aug 30, 2016)

Vorelover467 said:


> What about vore.


Man, is that all you think about?


----------



## um_pineapplez (Aug 30, 2016)

Vorelover467 said:


> What about vore.


Intense.

Anything that could potentially result in death is something I call intense.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Aug 30, 2016)

swooz said:


> Man, is that all you think about?


It is. He named himself after it.


----------



## Vorelover467 (Aug 30, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> It is. He named himself after it.


Not really. Couldn't come up with a name that won't get me ban for copyright.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Aug 30, 2016)

Vorelover467 said:


> Not really. Couldn't come up with a name that won't get me ban for copyright.


Someone can't sue you over a username. I'm pretty sure there were many others you could have chose other than just the kinky one.


----------



## Vorelover467 (Aug 30, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> Someone can't sue you over a username. I'm pretty sure there were many others you could have chose other than just the kinky one.


No, I was afraid I would accidentally copy someone else's and report me.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Aug 31, 2016)

I never heard of that before.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Aug 31, 2016)

Me neither


----------



## Vlad Noctourne (Sep 8, 2016)

You up for a foot fetish rp ?


----------



## um_pineapplez (Sep 9, 2016)

Vlad Noctourne said:


> You up for a foot fetish rp ?


eh, it depends on what kind it is. I just don't have a clear-cut idea yet.


----------



## LaDarklyVulpe (Sep 12, 2016)

I'm interested


----------



## um_pineapplez (Sep 12, 2016)

It's sweet that everyone's interested and all, but still. what should the RP be about? the closest thing I can think of is a game of SBURB, and even then we've got Overseer for that.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 12, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> It's sweet that everyone's interested and all, but still. what should the RP be about? the closest thing I can think of is a game of SBURB, and even then we've got Overseer for that.


I got an idea, want to hear it?


----------



## um_pineapplez (Sep 13, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> I got an idea, want to hear it?


Fire away, bro. I'm just tryin' to get project M to load.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 13, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Fire away, bro. I'm just tryin' to get project M to load.


I was thinking it could be some kind of survival adventure RP. Everyone is on a ship in space that gets attacked and crash lands on an unknown planet. Everyone needs to find a way to get off the planet. Turns out the things that shot down the ship were drones. On the planet are secret organizations that commit questionable works such as living experimentation, research, and kidnap unsuspecting individuals. To add to it, there are killer creatures and other presence on the planet. 
Too strange?


----------



## um_pineapplez (Sep 14, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> I was thinking it could be some kind of survival adventure RP. Everyone is on a ship in space that gets attacked and crash lands on an unknown planet. Everyone needs to find a way to get off the planet. Turns out the things that shot down the ship were drones. On the planet are secret organizations that commit questionable works such as living experimentation, research, and kidnap unsuspecting individuals. To add to it, there are killer creatures and other presence on the planet.
> Too strange?


Never been one for action RP's. I'm into more casual stuff.


----------



## ShadowKitsune666 (Sep 14, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> I was thinking it could be some kind of survival adventure RP. Everyone is on a ship in space that gets attacked and crash lands on an unknown planet. Everyone needs to find a way to get off the planet. Turns out the things that shot down the ship were drones. On the planet are secret organizations that commit questionable works such as living experimentation, research, and kidnap unsuspecting individuals. To add to it, there are killer creatures and other presence on the planet.
> Too strange?


Sounds like an interesting rp, would be interested in almost any kind of rp.


----------



## Ryan the Rockruff (Sep 14, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> I was thinking it could be some kind of survival adventure RP. Everyone is on a ship in space that gets attacked and crash lands on an unknown planet. Everyone needs to find a way to get off the planet. Turns out the things that shot down the ship were drones. On the planet are secret organizations that commit questionable works such as living experimentation, research, and kidnap unsuspecting individuals. To add to it, there are killer creatures and other presence on the planet.
> Too strange?


I'm down with this. Can I do this rp with you?


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 14, 2016)

Well I could do that on a separate new thread.


----------



## Ryan the Rockruff (Sep 14, 2016)

I can do a conversation with you. Is that okay?


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 14, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Never been one for action RP's. I'm into more casual stuff.


Oh.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 14, 2016)

I prefer group RPs usually.


----------



## Ryan the Rockruff (Sep 14, 2016)

Okay then.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Sep 30, 2016)

So. any other ideas?


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Sep 30, 2016)

I have an idea. Or two.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Sep 30, 2016)

? fire away like bastion in that god damn tank form.


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Sep 30, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> ? fire away like bastion in that god damn tank form.




Simple ideas that explain themselves...

Pirates
or
Space exploration. 

Both wont actually have as much action as the average rp. It's core function is drama, really.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Sep 30, 2016)

InpuOsirisson said:


> Simple ideas that explain themselves...
> 
> Pirates
> or
> ...


I like pirates, but I dunno. something casual no real adventure immediately. I prefer easing into it.

Also drama.


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Sep 30, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> I like pirates, but I dunno. something casual no real adventure immediately. I prefer easing into it.
> 
> Also drama.




Well if it were me in charge of the rp and it's world. It would honestly lean far into realism, rather than what you see from Disney, or stereotypes. The truth about pirate's is that they weren't sailing around looking for treasure.. They pillaged and plundered ships, and made profit from selling stolen cargo to the black markets. Most pirates would stick to one market which was really on specific islands. Not really focused on adventure after all.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Sep 30, 2016)

InpuOsirisson said:


> Well if it were me in charge of the rp and it's world. It would honestly lean far into realism, rather than what you see from Disney, or stereotypes. The truth about pirate's is that they weren't sailing around looking for treasure.. They pillaged and plundered ships, and made profit from selling stolen cargo to the black markets. Most pirates would stick to one market which was really on specific islands. Not really focused on adventure after all.


I'm not exactly the kind of guy with a misguided moral compass like that. No joke intended.


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Sep 30, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> I'm not exactly the kind of guy with a misguided moral compass like that. No joke intended.



I'm out of idea's. Why don't you think of something. lol


----------



## um_pineapplez (Sep 30, 2016)

InpuOsirisson said:


> I'm out of idea's. Why don't you think of something. lol


I can't think of anything. I don't have enough imagination to do casual stuff. or is it that I have too much?


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Sep 30, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> I can't think of anything. I don't have enough imagination to do casual stuff. or is it that I have too much?



If you don't have enough.. Where is your head? If you have too much.. Use it. Lol. I am totally fine with casual rp's. Slice of life. The only kind of rp I'd actually use Inpu for, really.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Sep 30, 2016)

InpuOsirisson said:


> If you don't have enough.. Where is your head? If you have too much.. Use it. Lol. I am totally fine with casual rp's. Slice of life. The only kind of rp I'd actually use Inpu for, really.


I mean, I haven't even really figured out a personality for my fursona. I don't know what he'd like or dislike. It's hard to RP when you haven't decided on stuff like that.


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Sep 30, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> I mean, I haven't even really figured out a personality for my fursona. I don't know what he'd like or dislike. It's hard to RP when you haven't decided on stuff like that.



Well.. Hmm. Perhaps asking for idea's for role playing was a moment too soon.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Sep 30, 2016)

InpuOsirisson said:


> Well.. Hmm. Perhaps asking for idea's for role playing was a moment too soon.


well then, I might as well start there.


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Sep 30, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> well then, I might as well start there.



Well, by starting there, you mean just wing it? That can work! Discover your fursona by putting him through an early test drive. Let him interact with others, and see what he would do in certain situations.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Sep 30, 2016)

Well, I didn't mean that, but I gues that would work. still though. what situation? We've literally managed to climb a staircase, only to end up at the floor we departed from.


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Sep 30, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Well, I didn't mean that, but I gues that would work. still though. what situation? We've literally managed to climb a staircase, only to end up at the floor we departed from.




Maybe.. start with a time period. What is your favorite theme.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Sep 30, 2016)

Something to do with guns


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 1, 2016)

InpuOsirisson said:


> Slice of life. The only kind of rp I'd actually use Inpu for, really.


Heeeeey my favorite type, too


----------



## CJO1098 (Mar 26, 2017)

It depends.


----------

